# Depressed Rabbit



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

We had two wonderful boys and just before Christmas we had one put down, the one who is still with us is young and fighting fit. But he is so depressed! We really don't want to get another rabbit (they weren't even ours - long story for another time!). We've bought him tunnels from pets at home, toys from toy stores, he has three cardboard boxes - he has more toys than a spoilt child but he hardly plays with them.

To basically sits either in the mud, under his hutch or under a swing we have covered. If I go out to play with him, throw him a ball, he'll play for a few minutes and then go back to lieing down... He's a young healthy rabbit so I'm not too worried its a health issue, he just looks SO depressed! He loves coming in the house for cuddles at night before going to bed!

I don't think he misses the other rabbit because they were never together outside in the garden. Has anyone had this problem before and what can I do to stimulate him to be a bit more active, or is this just a rabbit thing?

He LOVED playing in the snow earlier this year, he had a whale of a time digging around - I wish the snow came back for a day or two just to see having fun :\


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like he wants a bunny friend, even though rabbits dont sit about together when you're watching them they probably snuggled up together when they were resting.

But if you say you dont want to get another rabbit then I dont know what to suggest


----------



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

I think he's just a miserable man! He needs a flat cap and a pipe and he'll be set. I was thinking it might be because he is blind in one eye maybe he's a bit frightened because he's vision is not 100% although he kicks hell out of my sisters cat so I know he can stick up for himself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like he needs a friend to me, have you thought about having him as a house rabbit whilst he is alone?


----------



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

He won't come into the house unless it's to sit on someone's lap. 

He's just one odd bunny


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rabbits are highly social animals, even if you dont see them together doesnt mean they dont socalise, they are most active dawn and dusk, so were probably together when you werent looking
in my honest personal opinion, a lone bunny is never a happy bunny, and one who gone from having a friend to being alone can become very depressed, rabbits have been known to just give up when they loose their best friends.

if another rabbit really isnt an option for you, and you never intended on having them in the first place, have you thought about rehoming him to someone in a similar situation as yourself?


----------



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't face re-homing him. He's about 2 and been through so much in his life. I really want to just give him stability. We are first people who have played with him and cared for him from what I can gather.

And because he's technically not ours I feel bad for just re-homing him.


----------



## saz.flapper (Aug 30, 2010)

What toys do your rabbits have and what are their favourite?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really think the best option for him then, would be to get him a bunny friend, you could get him a spayed doe from a rescue center, you will also find a buck and doe will interact more then 2 bucks usually do

they are just so social, and at just over 2 he has another good 8 years + ahead of him, they will be very lonely years if he is kept on his own


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i really think the best option for him then, would be to get him a bunny friend, you could get him a spayed doe from a rescue center, you will also find a buck and doe will interact more then 2 bucks usually do
> 
> they are just so social, and at just over 2 he has another good 8 years + ahead of him, they will be very lonely years if he is kept on his own


This really...

Would you want to deny your bun this:-


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Coming from someone who until very recently had two, single, male buns who wouldnt tolerate someone, I thought one of my buns may have been a 'single bun' who wouldnt tolerate others as he could be a bit of a grump with my other bun.

On friday I rehomed one of my buns to the lovely Lil Miss. You can see his photos on her thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/159618-cookie-his-girls.html'

I also got a doe to try and bond with my grumpy male bun I thought didnt want friends.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/159655-bugsy-tilly.html

They have hardly stopped snuggling since I got them (except for a bit of mounting, rude buns)

Now I could never go back to having single buns as I really dont think it is fair. I now get to see both my bunnies with their girlfriends and its the best decision I ever made (though hard to rehome my one bun)

I understand you never wanted a bunny in the first place, and thats fine, and well done for taking on those buns regardless! However, I would seriously consider bring in a rescue doe, of a similar age, to make the rest of his life a bit more snuggly.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Theres nothing quite like having someone to wash behind your ears for you...










...to share your toys with...










...to get up to mischief with...










and to cuddle up too...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> at just over 2 he has another good 8 years + ahead of him, they will be very lonely years if he is kept on his own


I was going to say the exact same thing, I think because he is so young a friend would definately be the best option. Whenever one of my rabbits goes I often think maybe I shouldn't get another one but to see how sad they are on their own breaks my heart. If it came to the point where I couldn't get another one I would rehome my single bun so that they can live happily with another bun, I'm not saying this would be easy but surely its what would make the rabbit happiest which is most important?


----------

